# Newest find



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2021)

We just received are 60S-70s Peugeot Helium bicycle .paint is great condition along with fenders .We are correcting what is wrong at this time ,stem, levers,grips, seat ,generator and light and now looking for the pump.Its a 40 CM and the brand I'm told should be a Lapize or Zefal.Hope someone can help .thank you so much Terry and tammy


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2021)

-----

congratulations on yet another wonderful new arrival     😃 

curious as to make of brake calipers; looks like they are marked with a word beginning with letter P but am unable to make it out

chainset appears DURAX

lighting system was likely a Soubitez product

for readers curious as to the appurtenance visible on the lower head lug it flips up to yield access to a steering lock; let us hope that Jungleterry received the key!





frame pump -

suspect this model of Ventolux would be correct but you would of course like to find one in better nick -




https://www.ebay.fr/itm/194495522413?campid=5335809022
Poutrait-Morin catalogue pages of MCMLXXIV -









-----


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 11, 2021)

Stunning bike!! 😎  😎 Congrats!


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello thank you so much again for the information . Yes that’s the light brand I have coming . Brake s are marked Peugeot


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2021)

-----

tail lamp being worn by stern mudguard appears to be a Soubitez Catalux  -









---

in leafing through back catalogues  & brochures have found models which come close to subject machine but no exact matches...

page from 1967 domestic French market publication -





page from 1968 Terrot brochure -





-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes hear too . Must be a lower level product for them . Had a 4 speed too . Any guess on age . Tail light seems to come in 74


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2021)

Earlier on there smaller bikes so not sure . No info on the helium


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2021)

-----

you inquired as to dating -

the cycle shows three fittings which would tend to narrow dating

the Freres Huret Svelto model rear mech launched 1963 -






						Huret derailleurs
					

Établissement Huret was founded by André Huret in Nanterre in Paris in 1920. Its first product was wing nuts for wheel axles - and Huret wing nuts were still much in evidence in oily brown cardboard boxes in the back of grubby bicycle shops well into the 1970s. I seem to remember a particularly...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk
				




the Atom model 440 pedals exhibit the alloy threaded dustcap which ended 1970-71.  it was replaced at that time by a smooth chrome press fit dustcap.

the cycle's allen key stem is a puzzling fitting from a temporal perspective.  frankish allen key stems tend to launch ~1973-74.  suspect it may be non-original.

---

a Huret gear ensemble and an Atom pedal model are components not often encountered on Peugeot products of this era

for decades Peugeot's gear mech partner was Juy

also for decades the company's pedal partner was Lyotard

if both of these are original to the machine they may help to narrow date to a specific model year

should the machine's wheel rims be RIGIDA Superchromix there is a chance you might find a date inside a small diamond symbol -









there is also a chance you might find a date marking on the handlebar end beneath the handgrip

the smooth seat stay tops are another dating aid.  up until the later 1960's these tops exhibited stamped-in markings as seen here -



---

suspect that the bicycle's stem, bar and handgrips are all replacements.  note that the brake levers are of a design termed guidonnet.  this design is typically paired by french cycles producers with a drop bar pattern termed a randonneur.  the upright bar presently worn by the machine is of a pattern not employed by the cycle's manufacturer.   their model bicycles which come with an upright bar come with a pattern which is straighter and relatively flat.

---

the cycle's seat binder does not appear original.  the OEM binder would have been an ALGI.

---

appears you have taken in one more item of puzzlementation...


-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes the seat binder is a Raleigh lol . The stem is from Japan so found correct one for that . Those are the. Same rims  so wil look for a date when I get home


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2021)

-----

Raleigh product seat binders are typically items from Gripfast  


-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 12, 2021)

Pic of rim and seat stay


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2021)

-----

thank you for the additional images

---

this example, dated by owner as a 1965 model, is probably close to how your machine would have appeared ex-works.

the Huret shift lever and rear mech it wears are from the manufacturer's Challenger ensemble which launched in 1974.   balance of machine appears original.  the cantilever brake set with guidonnet levers is a CLB item.










__





						Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - De Orléans à Sancerre en Peugeot Helium de ±1965
					





					forum.tontonvelo.com
				








__





						Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - Peugeot Helium Gustave Alexis et ses fils - Orléans
					





					forum.tontonvelo.com
				




---

Edit:

this example is an even closer match to your cycle -





one minor time contradiction is the Simplex Prestige model 636 rear mech paired with a Simplex Prestige model shift lever which did not launch until 1970-71.  suspect shift lever to be a replacement.

note that headset cups exhibit the textured finish which was gone prior to  1970.





__





						Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - Peugeot Homme (Helium)
					





					forum.tontonvelo.com
				





-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 12, 2021)

My cups seem smooth


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 12, 2021)

I know the bars where changed but they did sell them both ways . I like the touring style better . This is the light and gen I have for him too


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2021)

-----

this example appears an exact match...blue with a Huret Svelto gear ensemble -









__





						Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - HELIUM  n°  24083X4  années 60 ou 70 ?
					





					forum.tontonvelo.com
				




-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> I know the bars where changed but they did sell them both ways . I like the touring style better . This is the light and gen I have for him too




-----

wrt upright bar -

yes, when one looks at models of this type in the back catalogues the gents version usually is shown with a randonneur bar and the ladies with an upright bar

the bar which came with the bicycle is wildly inappropriate from a shape standpoint

you mention having a crorrect stem

it should have a 22.0mm quill and a 25.0mm clamp

correct upright bar would be an AVA chrome steel with a centre diameter of 25.0mm

tourist brake levers would need to be fitted, either from MAFAC or from CLB -









-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 12, 2021)

These are the levers I have coming


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 12, 2021)

whats the correct bars look like ?


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2021)

-----

a shape such as that of model nr. 672 shown on this catalogue page would be plausible -




[ posted as example only ]
-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 12, 2021)

I will try to search for those too


----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2021)

-----

one brand of hand grip which would be plausible for the machine is that of the rubbergoods firm of FELT -























						Felt
					






					www.macadam2roues.com
				





-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 14, 2021)

I did get a set of the grips in red ,NOS


----------



## juvela (Dec 14, 2021)

-----

good to read you are moving right along with it   😃 


---

for purposes of comparison here is an AVA catalogue page showing drop pattern bar models fitted with guidonnet brake levers -





---

next you might wish to consider the saddle.   cycle would have never come with one from Britain.  since you wish to go with an upright bar you would want a somewhat broader model of saddle.  one plausible example which should not be difficult to locate is the Tron et Berthet (Ideale) model TB6 -













			VeloBase.com - Component: Ideale 6
		



-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 14, 2021)

That’s great cause this is the seat I bought for him .


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 14, 2021)

Just need to find a pump


----------



## juvela (Dec 14, 2021)

-----

lighting -

1965 Peugeot catalogue page:





1960's era Soubitez catalogue page:





---

seat binder -

original would have been an ALGI

here is the head of one on a Peugeot:





here is one on a Gitane:





new old stock ALGI products are available from Mel Pinto Imports of Virginia



			Mel Pinto Imports
		


if you do not see the specific item you require there is a place on the web page to send a message -


-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 14, 2021)

That’s perfect just waiting for all the parts to arrive . Thank you for all the help


----------



## juvela (Dec 14, 2021)

-----


one component which has not as yet been discussed in the thread is that of the gear block

the manufacturer's catalogue pages for similar models of bicycle for the era mention 4V drive trains

currently thinking your example may date from the 1968-69  time

as such it may have come fitted with a 5V gear block

you provided this fine image at the beginning of discussion, but me old eyes cannot be sure of the number of cogs....






-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 15, 2021)

its a 4 speed for sure .


----------



## juvela (Dec 16, 2021)

-----

_au sujet de pompe -_

another venue you might wish to place on your watch list, if you have not as yet discovered it, is that of:

https://www.leboncoin.fr/

this is France's site comparable to CL

prices are usually somewhat more modest than those of ebay

if you have Chrome on your device you can ask it to translate for you

-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 16, 2021)

Still looking for bars and pump . Seat comes today .do you have a set of bars for sale


----------



## juvela (Dec 16, 2021)

-----

currently ~700km from me parts storage

will be a couple weeks yet before get back there...


-----


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 16, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Pic of rim and seat stay View attachment 1525890
> View attachment 1525891



For another interesting note, the paint: That appears to be Candy coated. Schwinn is mainly known for their Candy colors from 1954 through 1984. Yet, there's some European companies who did it too. Most  Euro's are not taken up enough to know all or who and when.   Unlike most metallic paints with a single coat, Candy paints are usually an aluminum metal fleck sprayed over the primer and finish is a 'Candy' top coat of transparent/Translucent color.

In general, You can identify Candies by sanding down the layers or can be visible in chips. You'd see silvery gray/Aluminum metal fleck under the color coat, (That appear in edges of your chips) and primer under the Aluminum/gray. Candy paints take 3 coats: Primer (Usually Red or Gray), then aluminum, metal fleck or powder which makes an opaque silvery reflective but, also mixed in clear, 2nd coat.  And finally 3rd; the transparent color top or finish coat.

   To the untrained eye, it looks like Metallic, which is a solid color mixed with a fine silvery metal, usually Aluminum.  Candys were very popular in  50's especially on Hot rods; 'Candy Apple Red', still a very popular blend today on custom auto builds. . Yet, with the top coat it has a luster, body and depth that plain metallics can't compare...

A big bonus for any bike.

[wink]


----------

